# My new favorite seller!!



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-vintage-HO...150487261847?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2309bd6297

This guy really works the system. LOL:freak:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Jeep, 
He takes it to a whole new level!

Larry


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Check out his shipping terms...and his eloquent responses in feedback!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

MWAAAhahahaha...

he has 127 feedback as a seller. i can't believe that many people have been able to stop laughing at his auctions long enough to type in a bid...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

He almost makes Boosa look..... gulp.... reasonable???


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

His details read like a _Jerky Boys _skit. All he needs is "buy this item or I'll beat your #$%^ head in" to make it complete.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

WOW!

This just shows how much Epay cares about it's buyers that they let this type of individual continue to sell on their site and abuse customers with bogus shipping prices.

They say they care, claim they have cracked down and still it continues.
Scary!

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Well hate to rain on his parade! Ebay has policies about this type of excessive shipping charges. It is a way sellers get around paying fees. There is a little button to report this abuse.

So... as stated by the seller

"the amount that i actually pay to ship it is none of your damn business after the auction ends !"

Not our" business but Ebay will be interested. I reported him.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I figured it was worth a good laugh.:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Obviously he has some type of brain damage.








But I'm no doctor.

His e-mail address is on his eBay pages: [email protected]
Maybe the guys at HT can help him find his way to an insane asylum.

__________________


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

yup, getting around epay fees is the way to go!


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Excesive freight rates do not get my bids or dollars. What a jerk.
Cheers Ted


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm thinking it's got to be a joke. Can anyone really be that bizarre and expect people to buy from them? This is just WAY over the top.

Joe


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Well his system is working for him.
Someone bid .99 cents on that RARE vintage HO Tyco Chevrolet Chevy Nomad drag car NM

A Tyco Pro Curvehugger for $39.98. :lol:

It will be interesting to watch,
but it might be the winning bid for that.

__________________


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I wonder how many folks have bid on one of his auctions at the last min and missed the shipping?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Went through and flagged his items*

I just flagged his big ticket shipping items to ebay. I've found ebay to be pretty responsive to things like this because it screws them to bypass fees. Normally I just let live but this guy is simply amazing


----------



## jsdspif (May 15, 2004)

the strange thing to me is on the "toy" cars which are basically the same size and weight , his shipping charges vary so much . Some are 2.99 to ship while this steep one is 38.99 . With about 5 minutes to go it was up to 11.50 . It's going to be a somewhat expensive car for somebody.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Sold, Sold, Sold. $50.49

__________________


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

$50.49, nice price! I reported many of that sellers auctions for fee avoidance and others outside this forum have as well. eBay doesn't care anymore.


----------



## pukekohe (Jun 2, 2009)

need to get on this guys blocked list real fast,would hate to bid on anything that this guy has on ebay by mistake


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I originally wasn't going to post on this but then I read this guys entire list of policies. Oh my goodness is all I can say!  What is wrong with this guy? That has to be one of THE angriest set of written policies I've ever seen. Holy cow man, who did what to make that guy so angry at the world? My goodness. I could/would never even consider bidding on anything from this guy after reading that. That guy scares me, yeesh. Like someone else said somewhere earlier in this post the guy all but says "you better buy my stuff or I'm going to beat your _blankety blank _head in."

I love one of the last policies he has:
_
i have cardboard boxes, although i’m less inclined to use them when the bidding isn’t “generous”. i will use something much cheaper for flat or small items, but in either case, i know what i’m doing. your package will be shipped how i choose, but exactly what service i use is not your concern if it arrives safely. _ Exactly what does/doesn't he consider "generous?" I mean you're already paying $40 for shipping what more does the guy want? I know the shipping varies on each item but again ... holy cow. The guy says boldfaced that "I make money if you buy multiple things, not you" errr???? What in the world?

This guy just seems like he's mad at the world for goodness sakes. Uncool is all I can say. oh well now I know to never deal with this lunatic, thanks for the heads up guys.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Look for the silver lining!

This nutjob is GREAT entertainment...and reading everyone's comments makes it all the funnier!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

You said it Bill. That listing gave me a great laugh. I can't imagine why anyone would buy anything from him. Still laughing, Dave.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Obviously, the seller read _Catcher in the Rye _and is taking his anger out on ebay buyers. Better than ambushing a rock star outside his NY appartment... :freak:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SuperFist said:


> He's an angry homosexual.
> 
> YEAH!!!! LOL!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I think it is quite obvious, but according to him,"it's none of your damn business"...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I mainly posted this to make you guys laugh. The funny stuff to me is what he typed in the descriptions. Glad everyone is getting a chuckle out of it.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Sad... He doesn't like Epay's rules regarding seller fees so he makes up his own shipping fee rules and forces everyone to play by them. Why doesn't he follow his own lead and NOT use Epay if he doesn't like the rules? What an absolutely hypocritical jerk!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

It's like eBay road rage.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

He was adversely affected by Puff Daddy's 2004 election campaign slogan/song: Vote or Die!

Buy or die blank-blank, Buy or die!
Can't talk down my shippin'
Don't you even try.

Buy or die blank-blank, Buy or die!
Better bid real generous
or I'll poke your eye

Buy or die blank-blank, Buy or die!
Better like my terms cause
I'm a real tough guy

(With appologies to South Park episode 808.)

:freak: :freak: :freak: :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

He's kinda like the raving drunk, shirtless and barefoot, mulleted white-trash hillbilly on "Cops"...y'all know the one.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

_"Enjoy your purchase!"








_


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LMAO!!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Wearing a wife beater shirt?*



Bill Hall said:


> He's kinda like the raving drunk, shirtless and barefoot, mulleted white-trash hillbilly on "Cops"...y'all know the one.


"whatcha gonna do when they come for you...."


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

bobwoodly said:


> "whatcha gonna do when they come for you...."


Plead insanity, of course.:hat:


----------



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Wondering if this is the same one being relisted by the buyer. The buyer user name started with "e" for the completed auction. New sellers name is edsfun. If he gets his asking price it would be a great return on investment even if he did have to put up with a jerk to get it!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

PT737 said:


> Wondering if this is the same one being relisted by the buyer. The buyer user name started with "e" for the completed auction. New sellers name is edsfun. If he gets his asking price it would be a great return on investment even if he did have to put up with a jerk to get it!


I don't think they are the same car. The one edsfun is selling has a gray/silver HP2 chassis, the one in the original auction has a black HP2, though I suppose that could be changed out easily enough. More significant is that the edsfun car seems to have more chrome wear/blackening on the side pipes than the other one...

--rick


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

this sounds like a Guy that would
list the most common slot car found on Ebay that can't hardly be given away...
As "ULTRA-Rare", 
initial bid price; $ 0.01... 
Shipping; $100.00... 
IF you want it INSURED
$50.00 EXTRA.... ;-)
Bubba 123


----------



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Opps... forgot link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyco-Curvehugge...360138917282?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item53d9f3c5a2


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

I think I know who this guy is.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I just had something happen that relates (a little) to this thread. I recently won an auction for 11 packaged Tyco cars. Shipping was listed (and I paid) $10. When the package arrived, the seller paid over $40 to ship it Priority Mail with the US post office (from Wa. state to NJ). I couldn't believe it. He packed it in a rather large box (an AW master case), but it had very little weight to it.

He made a very costly mistake. There's no way it should have cost him anywhere near that much.

Although, maybe he used this eBay guy to ship for him? 

Joe


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*This is this guy*



PT737 said:


> Wondering if this is the same one being relisted by the buyer. The buyer user name started with "e" for the completed auction. New sellers name is edsfun. If he gets his asking price it would be a great return on investment even if he did have to put up with a jerk to get it!


I believe it's this guy and I've had poor luck with him. Here is his website with the annoying music

http://slotcarcollectibles.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Horrible - hate that site*

Ugh. I hate that site. Even the horribleness of the music doesn't fully prepare you for the horrible prices. The guy behind it could be the greatest for all I know, but I really don't like that site.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Ummmm Midi music... Can you ever really get enough... :freak:


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey if you donate enough (since just brousing his site cost him hundreds of dollars per year.).
He would be able to update the music.
Paypal account set up and ready just click on the box in the lower right hand corner to donate.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I know! What a deal, eh? I should be sending him cars for the privilege. :freak: 

I think, in a fairer world, my accidentally stumbling on his site twice a year or so and hearing that awful music should cost him *thousands *of dollars a year! :: :hat:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

As much as I hate the music, and as much as the prices suggest that the seller is experiencing better living through recreational chemistry, I actually like cruising through the pics he has there. Just have to turn the speakers off...

--rick


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> As much as I hate the music, and as much as the prices suggest that the seller is experiencing better living through recreational chemistry, I actually like cruising through the pics he has there. Just have to turn the speakers off...
> 
> --rick


Yes I visit there from time to time as a reference. Music is awful and I divide his prices in half to get as estimated real value.

Tom


----------

